# Poodle Day 2011



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, here are the pics so far from today. We had a wonderful time and met lots of great poodles and their people. The weather was fabulous!!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so jealous that looks like so much fun!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

I wanna be there!! Maybe next year..... Thanks for the photos!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm jealous too, and we get out a lot with our spoos! I can see that everyone had a great time! I have never seen anything like that. Thanks for sharing._


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

O...M...G. It's POODLETOPIA!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I was there too. FOUR HUNDRED poodles were in a town that has a population of 3722 this weekend! 

Will upload pictures ASAP - just got back and really really exhausted.

Besides our member from BC, there were poodles coming to California from Colorado, Illinois, Idaho, Vermont ….


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I was there too. FOUR HUNDRED poodles were in a town that has a population of 3722 this weekend!
> ….


I would call that place Heaven on Earth! What a blast, I so would like to be there someday!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

A lot of pictures are on FozzieMom's camera. Here's some of mine:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150842964100384.747711.882650383&l=0399785dc6&type=1


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the golden with his poodle wig on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like a grand time was had by all!!!


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Great pictures! What an amazing event!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I want a Poodle Day flag!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> I want a Poodle Day flag!


I think they sell it there. You and Beau should come join us next year!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it always held at the same time of year? First Saturday in October, or something like that? I'm going to put it on the calendar and make darn sure we can go!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

It will take place on September 29, 2012.

See Poodle Day Events - Poodle and Labradoodle parade and event


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey, if anyone would like to see more photos, I've posted them on Flickr, hopefully this link will take you there. It was truly amazing!!!
Poodle Day 2011 - a set on Flickr


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What an incredible idea! So happy for those who got to go. Looks like a great time!


----------

